# مبروك على هذا المنتدى افتتاح قسم هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق



## Ali_haya (16 نوفمبر 2014)

​مبروك على هذا المنتدى افتتاح قسم هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق ونتمنى من الله النجاح والتوفيق لكل القائمين عليه وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم

مبروك أخى رياض ومهندسنا الكبير محمد عبد الرحيم :7: الاشراف


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 نوفمبر 2014)

Ali_haya قال:


> مبروك اخى رياض ومهندسنا الكبير محمد عد الرحيم


حياكم الله أخي علي .. ونرجو من الله تعالى التوفيق والسداد
كما نرجو منكم النصح والإرشاد​


----------



## zanitty (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك هذا القسم و اعان الله مشرفينا على اعبائه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (16 نوفمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> مبارك هذا القسم و اعان الله مشرفينا على اعبائه


شكر الله لك أستاذي الحبيب .. وأعاننا الله وإياك على الخير​


----------



## كاسر (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروووك القسم الجديد

اللهم اجعله منتدى خير وبركة علينا وعلى المسلمين أجمعين

واعمره بالعلم النافع والمعرفة الطيبة والذكر الحسن والبركة في العمر والمال والعمل

​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك علينا جميعا :20:
و نسأل الله عز و جل ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ان ينفعنا بما علمنا
و سعيد جدا بالفكرة التى تهدف إلى تسهيل الوصول للمواضيع المتخصصة 
و سعيد جدا بوجود المهندس رياض معانا 
و نسأل الله لنا و لكم التوفيق​


----------



## عمر عبدالله (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك نتمنى للقسم ومشرفيه التوفيق وان يكون اضافة للمنتدى .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك ... وأعان الله الاخوه الزملاء المشرفين على تحمل تلك المسئوليه لرفعة هذا القسم المتخصص

جعل الله ما يقومون به في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (16 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم مع تمنياتي دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## مهندس سمير (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك ...وسدد الله على طريق الخير خطاكم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 نوفمبر 2014)

نفع الله بكما و اعانكما على النهوض بالمنتدى


----------



## سمندل السوداني (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك الإضافة , أعانكم الله ..


----------



## نزار عكو (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك مع التمنيات الطيبه بالتوفيق


----------



## شمس سلام (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*مليوووووووون مبروووووووووك 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم واسأل الله لكم التوفيق
*​


----------



## zine eddine (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك


----------



## agabeain (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروووك ونتمني لكم التقدم والاذدهااار


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروووك القسم الجديد​


----------



## moneer2 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك وسدد الله خطاكم الى طريق الخير مع تمنياتي لكم بالتقدم والازدهار


----------



## سالم المريمي (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك والله الموفق


----------



## hopeful 7 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك علينا القسم الجديد بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## saad_srs (16 نوفمبر 2014)

الف الف مبروك ..... وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس النحيف (16 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*حقيقى انجاز للاداره الموقره*

*حقيقى انجاز للاداره الموقره
*​


----------



## s.sakr (16 نوفمبر 2014)

اخيرا 
الحمدلله 
بالتوفيق دائما وتقديم كل ما هو طيب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك
ونتمى للأخوة المشرفين النجاح


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*السلام عليكم 

مبارك لإخوننا من أصحاب الإختصاص و نفعنا و إياهم بخير هذا المنتدى

و شكرا للإدارة على الإهتمام بهذا الجانب الهندسي الذي لا يقل أهمية عن الجوانب الأخرى.

اللهم ارزقنا العلم النافع و العمل المتقبل

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه و يرضاه *​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بتوفيق الله ورعايته


----------



## EmadEzzat (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك


----------



## hikal007 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروووك علينا جميعا وأعانكم الله ووفقكم


----------



## samehnosair (17 نوفمبر 2014)

لماذا يركب back flow preventor ولم يركب محبس عدم رجوع عادى فى خط المياه الرئيسي لدخول المبنى ,


----------



## AHMADBHIT (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك هذا القسم فعلا جزاكم الله خيرا هل هذا الجهد


----------



## شيمه الحب (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك عليكم القسم


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف الف مبرووك ومن تقدم الى تقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## شريف برادعية (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف مبارك افتتاح هذا القسم , ونسأل الله التوفيق لنا وللقائمين فيه , فهذا الفرع من تخصص الهندسة من الاهمية بمكان ,ونرجو من الجميع المثابرة فيه لايصال النفع والفائدة للجميع
​


----------



## كبل (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك على افتتاح القسم الجديد بلنجاح والتوفيق​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
نبارك لكم هذا القسم المهم من اقسام الهندسة.
وعلى بركة الله وبتوفيقة


----------



## إسلام علي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ماشاء الله إلى الأمام كالعادة


----------



## السندباد المساحي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك ... وأعان الله الاخوه الزملاء المشرفين على تحمل تلك المسئوليه لرفعة هذا القسم المتخصص​


----------



## abdulazezwaheed (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ادام الله التفوق والريادة للمنتدى المتيز والتوفيق للقائمين عليه


----------



## karimsmail (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم بارك و زد​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## Husamkaka (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق انشالله


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك ​


----------



## أبو مدنى (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف مليون مبروك ووفقكم الله لكل خير وأعان الله المشرفين عليه


----------



## ابن العامر (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض. واسترنا تحت الارض . واسترنا يوم العرض عليك يا رحمن يا رحيم ​


----------



## najdat52 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## engziadsalem (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك


----------



## جودة2015 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك واحسن الله اليك وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سهام معمر (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك 
وجعل كل مجهوداتكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (17 نوفمبر 2014)

دائما فى تفوق .. وفقكم الله الى الخير


----------



## عاطف 58 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم وفقكم وأفاض عليكم ونفع بكم .


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك ووفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## khalat (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (17 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك ووفقكم الله


----------



## ME2011 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك القسم الجديد وبالتوفيق للأخوة المشرفين

وددتُ (من وجهة نظري) لو كانت الهندسة الصحية في قسم و هندسة الحماية من الحرائق في قسم آخر.
​


----------



## asd_zxc (18 نوفمبر 2014)

1000000 مبروك على القسم الجديد , وربنا يعين اساتذتنا المشرفين , بالتوفيق


----------



## khlio kolo (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وبالتوفيق لخدمه المهندس العربي في كل افرع الهندسه


----------



## tameroo (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*الف مبروك وربنا يجعلنا دائما يد واحدة ونساعد بعض وتذكروا دائما ان نشر العلم من الصدقات الجارية*


----------



## thebigcaptin (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير ا


----------



## سيد محمد على (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك واسال الله التوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك للزميلين العزيزين المعطائين م محمد عبد الرحيم و مهندس رياض النجار و أتمني لهما التوفيق 
و شكرا للإدارة الموقرة على حسن الاختيار ، 
و نقدر لهم استحداث قسم جديد ذو أهمية قصوي للمتخصصين و يعطي فرصة لجمع المعلومة و تيسير البحث عنها 
اتمني أن ينضم لزميلينا القديرين زميلنا الخبير عبد العاطي بدري ففي جعبته الكثير و اجتماع هذا الثلاثي البارع على خدمة هذا القسم ستكون ثمرته رائعة و قوية و عميقة 
تهنئة من القلب للملتقي إدارة و أعضاء ،
و للزملاء المشرفين و ننتظر منهم الكثير أعانهم الله على هذه المسئولية


----------



## هيتمان (18 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك يا اجمد منتدى
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## arch.jehad (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك هذا العمل الطيب , سيكون قسم مهم للمهندسين ان شاء الله ...


----------



## بسام.م.ب (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك للقسم ومشرفيه والله ولي التوفيق!!​


----------



## khalid elnaji (19 نوفمبر 2014)

الف الف مبر ووووك ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## Eng. Hassan Turk (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروووووك عليكم وعلينا افتتاح هذا القسم الجديد

ونتمنى ان يكون عامرا بالمعلومات الغير منقطعة 

ودمتم


----------



## musab alzemadi (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مبرووووك لينا هذا القسم 
ونسأل الله التوفيق للمشرف والعاملين ع انجاح الموقع


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (19 نوفمبر 2014)

الف الف مليون مبروك الى التقدم


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك تدشين هذا القسم .... و نسأل الله ان يعم الفائدة على الجميع كل زوار هذا القسم ....


----------



## hassan elkholy (19 نوفمبر 2014)

Ali_haya قال:


> مبروك على هذا المنتدى افتتاح قسم هندسة التركيبات الصحية ومكافحة الحريق ونتمنى من الله النجاح والتوفيق لكل القائمين عليه وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> 
> مبروك أخى رياض ومهندسنا الكبير محمد عبد الرحيم :7: الاشراف


*قسم هام جدا ربنا يوفقكم لما هو خير*


----------



## gobar (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروووك القسم الجديد

 اللهم اجعله منتدى خير وبركة علينا وعلى المسلمين أجمعين

واعمره بالعلم النافع والمعرفة الطيبة والذكر الحسن والبركة في العمر والمال والعمل


----------



## م عامر (20 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق بإذن الله ... قسم مهم وعليه مشرفين مهمين
بارك الله بكم


----------



## مجدي كراجة (20 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم جميعاااااا. 
سؤال عن البنية التحتية وطرق عمل عليها وانواع المواسير المسخدمة وقطارها والمناهل او (نقات التفيش) 
يعني ياخوان معلومات عن البنية التحية 
من خروج الياه الصرف من البناية حتى محطة التنقية 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## maidi (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ............. 
نعم إنه يتقاطع مع قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ومعالجة المياه .......بالتوفيق.


----------



## مجدي كراجة (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك المنتدى ان شاءالله مزيد من التقدم وزدهار


----------



## عماد الحمادى (20 نوفمبر 2014)

منتدى مبارك بإذن الله 
جعل الله ما تقدمونه فى موازين حسناتكم 
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## نجم 2007 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك.


----------



## غسان التكريتي (20 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك لكل اخوتي وأخواتي المهندسيين و أدعوا الله العلي القدير ان يستمر العمل بالموقع لكل هو ما به من خير للبشرية جمعا 
تقبلوا تهنئتي المتواضعة


----------



## م/ المقدسي (20 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
الملتقى بحاجه إلى إعطاء مساحه خاصه لهذه التخصصات 

شكراً لكم وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## م/عمرو علاء (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم يارب


----------



## eng.amoudi (21 نوفمبر 2014)

الف الف مبروووووووووووك على هذا القسم الجديد

اسأل الله العلي القدير ان ينفع به الجميع .


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (21 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير و الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## محمد رضا شعار (21 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك


----------



## نميرة (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مبااااااااااااااارك ان شاء الله في تقدم مستمر


----------



## احمدعباس79 (21 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (22 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروكين افتتاح القسم الجديد


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (22 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروكيين


----------



## eyadmassa (22 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك علينا جميعا


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبارك عليكم و علينا و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## mody gohar (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ان شاء الله يكون قسم قيم ويفيد الناس كلها


----------



## ممدوح خضير (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
ألف مبروك للقسم ومشرفيه وللمنتدي وجميع الأعضاء بما أنعم الله علينا من نعمه ونشكركم جزيلا علي مجهودكم الرائع في هدا القسم خاصه وجميع الأقسام عامه بهدا المنتدي العزيز علينا وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير لنا ولكم *


----------



## qazz1977 (23 نوفمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق وان شاء الله المزيد من التطور​


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (23 نوفمبر 2014)

حياكم الله أخي علي .. ونرجو من الله تعالى التوفيق والسداد
كما نرجو منكم النصح والإرشاد


----------



## ماهر عطية (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يجعلو باب جديد لننهل منه العلم


----------



## Abdulillahs (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*الف مبروك*

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك ...وسدد الله على طريق الخير خطاكم وربي يوفقكم وجهد يستحق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ابن العميد (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك لكم وربنا ييسرلنا وييسرلكم


----------



## علي كريم كامل (25 نوفمبر 2014)

احسنتم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الف الف مبروووك


----------



## saifeddeen (25 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك و دائما متطوريين إلى الأمام بإذن الله


----------



## khalidwdn (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مبارك الافتتاح 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## walidsounbol (26 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 نوفمبر 2014)

دوما الى الامام يا ملتقانا العزيز


----------



## eng shawish (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*مبروك ونتمنى التوفيق لكم*


----------



## krimoutaza (27 نوفمبر 2014)

[h=1]مبروك على هذا المنتدى[/h]


----------



## الصديق الطيب (27 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الف مبروك ونرجو من الله تعالى التوفيق والسداد


----------



## محمد برسى (27 نوفمبر 2014)

مبروك عليكم واضافه جديده لمنتدانا الغالى


----------



## alwafe79 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف ألف مبروك ... وسدد الله خطاكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## minutesuae (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك علينا جميعا


----------



## المقترب (28 نوفمبر 2014)

ارتقاء متميز ونسال الله ان تعم الفائده ويجزيكم الخير على الاهتمام بما هو مفيد للمهندسين العرب.


----------



## مهندس ابو البراء (28 نوفمبر 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=103668&d=1416147229


----------



## مهندس ابو البراء (28 نوفمبر 2014)

الى الامام الى الامام


----------



## ضاحى ربيع احمد (29 نوفمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## hamidyagoub (29 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود ممتاز يستحق الاشادة اللهم وفقهم لما فيه خير هذه الامة


----------



## قاسم عبادى (29 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك ومزيدا من النجاحات


----------



## زينب عبد المحسن (29 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## anvar (29 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروك ... وان شاء الله يكون مفيد بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## مووحمهندس (29 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا 
اللهم وفقنا لما فيه الخير و الف مبروووووووووووك لنا جميعا و شكرا الف شكر للاخوة المشرفين


----------



## Eng.zeky (30 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
الف مبروك ...وسدد الله خطاكم على طريق الخير​


----------



## Abuhamdan (30 نوفمبر 2014)

ألف مبروك للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mohamed_altairi (30 نوفمبر 2014)

الف مبروووووووووووووك ومزيد من التقدم والتطور ان شاء الله


----------



## The MysTeRiOuS (14 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا يباركلكم ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng_alex (3 يناير 2015)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك على القسم الجديد للمنتدى 
خطوة كنا محتاجنها بسبب كثرة الاسئلة على الحريق والصحى
شكرا لكل من فكر وقام بالخطوة العظيمة وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتهم
وربنا يعين مشرفينا


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

مبروووك


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

ربنا يباركلكم


----------



## ehab salah1 (5 يناير 2015)

مبروك القسم الحلو


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق


----------



## elshemy85 (19 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله لكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## samirgad (27 أبريل 2015)

بالنجاح والتوفيق ونأمل تزودونا بملف للتركيبات الصحية


----------

